# any secret chiefs 3 fans?



## pola negri (May 22, 2009)

shot in the dark, maybe?

they are on tour now. i am soooo excited. anyone else going to see them?


----------



## pola negri (May 22, 2009)

i am new at this. this probably should have gone in 'events'. oopsy.


----------



## veggieguy12 (May 25, 2009)

Never heard 'em!
So, not a fan... _yet_.


----------



## pola negri (May 30, 2009)

ahhhh!

last night i rode my bike to hoboken of all fucking places to see them. great show although kind of low key for the mood i was in. they are hard to describe - middle eastern psychedelic death metal meets surf rock meets hardcore meets ancient islamic studies? they are AWESOME. i would make you a mix if you had an address.


----------



## ianfernite (May 31, 2009)

I haven't heard them, but aren't they touring with Kayo Dot?


----------



## pola negri (May 31, 2009)

yes, they are. i have never heard them but i thought they sounded good. my bike ride took longer than i thought though, so i missed them.


----------



## ianfernite (May 31, 2009)

They are quite good! I would go just to see them, but I don't have the money to get to Philly.


----------



## wiss (Jun 7, 2009)

i saw them with les claypool a few months ago. they were pretty cool


----------

